
How It Took Me 10 Minutes to Rank in Google Featured Snippets - marvinrussell
https://medium.com/@checkli/how-it-took-me-10-minutes-to-rank-in-google-featured-snippets-42ec9fec377
======
matchbok
Spam - this is just an advertisement for a silly checklist website.

~~~
marvinrussell
Thanks for the comment. Why do you consider it spam? Can you elaborate? I'm
not selling anything. It's a case study with examples, and a step by step
guide, on how to rank higher in Google in far less time, and for free, by
doing doing a different method content marketing.

